# Rent out House-Ryder Cup



## pennypincher (24 Jan 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has tried or is considering renting out your home for the Ryder cup.I've looked at the website this morning set up to advertise houses for rent for that one week and prices range anywhere between 13-30K,has anyone actually managed to achieve this figure?


----------



## extopia (24 Jan 2006)

Hopefully not. This country is expensive enough already.

Which website was that?


----------



## demoivre (24 Jan 2006)

extopia said:
			
		

> Hopefully not. This country is expensive enough already.
> 
> Which website was that?



[broken link removed]

There are others too - this topic was covered fairly recently if you do a search.


----------



## pennypincher (24 Jan 2006)

I did a search but didn't find anyone who had rented out their house for this type of money.Has anyone on this site agreed terms with someone?I'm wondering if it's just a scam to get 80 Euros.....


----------



## boost (24 Jan 2006)

oh my god!! just visited [broken link removed] and nearly fell off the seat. Surely it is a scam to get 80 quid, SURELY! If anyone pays that sort of money to watch a game of golf no matter how much money they have need their head examined


----------



## Mister H (24 Jan 2006)

Mmm, check out the house in Dundalk. Wouldn't fancy trying to make it to the K Club from there.


----------



## larry1 (24 Jan 2006)

100% not a scam. I know a guy who got c€100k for his 5 bed house in straffan. This has been going on for nearly 2 years. Doubt anything would be required now as most people travelling to such an event ( only every 4 years ) would be well sorted by now. Wish I lived in Straffan


----------



## extopia (24 Jan 2006)

Ryder Cup is every two years. I know people will say that the yanks stuff it to us every time we have to travel over there for the Ryder Cup but the scale of accomodation on offer in the US dwarfs what we have here in terms of range and availability of hotel rooms (especially if people are willing to stay 100 miles from the event).

However I don't need the money enough to participate in this kind of ripoff.


----------



## icantbelieve (25 Jan 2006)

I live in an area about 20 minutes drive from the K club and I had been thinking about renting my house for the ryder cup, especially when there are several top class golf clubs 30 minutes or less from my house. However I've been checking the multitude of websites handling rentals and am convinced that this ship has sailed. A look at any of them will show that there are a lot of houses available in Kill, Celbridge, Maynooth all much closer than many of the other houses available. If they haven't been snapped up yet then thats it, most people have had their tickets for well over a year and will have booked their accomodation by now. Additionally there are a lot of new hotels within 30 minutes of the K club who are all organising transport and even if they doubled/trebled their rooms rates that'd still be less than house rental prices. I'm not saying that some lucky sods haven't made a killing but that there aren't any victims left. A friend of mine lives only 10 minutes from the K club and if there was a demand for houses I would have expected leafleting of his area notifying people in a similiar manner to those leaflets from auctioneers saying that they are looking for houses in your area. 
How many people are going to attend the ryder cup anyway I think the course can only handle about 30,000 per day. Remember this is a small event in terms of what can be seen, 4 matches in the morning and afternoon on Friday and Saturday and 14(12?) on Sunday. If it was you, would you rather stay in a Dublin city centre hotel with transport to and from the event organised and everything on your doorstep for the rest of the week. The Fitzwilliam hotel on the green can be booked today for the ryder cup week for 100 euro per person per day.
I think at this stage it is a ripoff where the rental companies are trying to squeeze every last 80 euro they can out of this event.


----------



## Cantona7 (25 Jan 2006)

my neighbour has been working directly on bringing tourists to Ireland in connection with the ryder cup since 2004, and he was shocked at the naked greed of people who were touting houses for rent. He has worked on all types of sports projects like this worldwide..world cup in Japan etc,, but never came across the level of greed as exists here. Hope Revenue are keeping a keen eye out for these bandits!


----------



## Glenbhoy (30 Jan 2006)

Good of you to post for the first time today Figgs - however I feel that 'Icantbelieve' is a little closer to the mark and anyone using the above website can kiss goodbye to their €80.


----------



## xtom (31 Jan 2006)

Whilst the asking prices may look high you have to remember that each house can accommodate 6, 10 or even more people in some cases. So a 4 bedroom house going for €14,000 could accommodate 8 people at only €1750 each for their stay which could be up to two weeks. Also take into account the scale of the event and a shortage of places to stay close to the event and it's really not too bad a price for a lot of people.

We charge a fee to advertise peoples homes on the above mentioned website and they get what they pay for - online advertising space that is visible to golf enthusiasts from around the world. We are also busy promoting the site and therefore peoples properties so they appear in online directories and search engines. We've been no 1 in MSN for months and are aiming for google next. We can't work for free you know.  For people who successfuly rent their homes the initial advertising fee is well worth it. So just to clear up we are not here to rip people off. Although I can't speak for other similar web sites out there.


----------

